# Hi all



## RE2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi everybody,
I've just found out this site and I must say that it is one of the best things my eyes have ever seen!
I hope to have the possibilty of knowing new intersting
things about WW2 aircrafts and sharing my knwoledge 
(even if not very wide).
See you soon
Nick


----------



## mkloby (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard buddy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome...


----------

